# Calling the high desert.... suggestions?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking for any and all tips for calling the high desert. Will be down in Terlingua TX in 2 weeks and they havent seen rain in ages. Our property has a very small spring that might feed 5 gallons of water a day to the nearby creek. Nothing major though.

We have a huge toilet on the property. Big signs of fox, coyote, bobcat, mountain lion and mule deer. The cats seem to be the most frequent visitors though. This place is so remote that my wife and I carried a shotgun, and 2 .45's last time we took the kids there. Very eerie place, but when we go down, i plan to backpack in solo, and stay there at least a night or two and hopefully bring back some sort of reward.

Let me know your thoughts!

Pictures and hopefully some good video to follow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I remember your last foray into the wild down there and would urge you to use caution. Going into a place that is as remote as your property there alone may not be the best decision. Although I am sure you can take care of yourself, the dangers of the desert are many even in cooler weather. How much water can you pack in? I do look forward to video and pics though.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like a place you would find snakes, I will stay up here most of the time were we only have to deal with the bears and bugs, flying type.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris, Remember to take your cell phone, GPS, compass, map, flares, water, and some ice cream.

That looks like one wonderful area, remote and that is great. Hard telling what kind of prize you might bring back. When Knapper and I took our moose hunt. I had thought about taking a satilite phone but did not they are kind of expensive and we were not that far from a highway and ended up having cell phone connection. There are however GPS units that have a 911 singnal so if you need help you just hit a button and sooner or later....help comes. You might want to look into one. For like 250.00 you have a new gps with real time arrial photos, GPS, and 911.

Let us know when you will be back...so we can call that ranger if you do not return.

Is that a water heater in the first photo ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good luck and good hunting Chris. Just keep in mind there are 2 legged predators in that part of the country also. Please refer to your last trip and be mindful of where you have satphone reception. None of my business, I am just a natural worrier.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like prime country, Chris. As Oac said, it would be a good idea to pin-point some coordinates on your GPS prior to heading out, and let your wife or someone know the specific areas you will be hunting and when they can expect you back.

P.S. If that was my chunk of land to hunt, I wouldn't ever want anyone to find me! LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some nice looking Cat country, should start furring up soon, with any luck the yotes will as good as shape as YD's considering all the heat that was there.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

There are lots of bobcat, grey fox, kit fox and ringtails in that part of the world. I would use high pitch busy calls that sound like birds and rodents. The jack rabbits stay in the flats and are the primary prey of coyotes. The fox and bobcats hunt mostly kangaroo and cactus rats along with birds. If you are call lion stick with goat or mule deer fawn sounds. Remember there are some black bear in the area and they are protected as are coatimundi and any of the little long tailed cats other than mountain lion.


----------

